# MessageDialog vs MessageBox



## Gast2 (21. Aug 2008)

Hallo zusammen,


```
MessageDialog.openQuestion(PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getShell()
              , "Frage", "Message");

          MessageBox box = new MessageBox(PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getShell()
              ,SWT.ICON_QUESTION |SWT.YES | SWT.NO);
          box.setMessage("Message");
          box.setText("Frage");
```



Was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist.
Die Box ist immer in der mitte des Desktops 
Der Dialog richtet sich nach dem RCP Fenster

Bei dem Dialog ist immer das parent Icon auch mit drin

aber leider kann ich bei dem Dialog die Buttons nicht auf deutsch anzeigen lassen oder weiß jemand wie das geht??

Bei der Box kann ich meine Buttons selber bestimmen aber wie gesagt leider richtet sich die lcoation immer in der mitte des Desktops aus egal wo das RCP Fenster sich befindet =(...

Was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen den beiden Fenster???


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2008)

Ist es denn so schwierig mal die Dokumentation zu lesen bevor man etwas verwendet?
http://help.eclipse.org/help32/inde.../org/eclipse/jface/dialogs/MessageDialog.html


----------



## Gast2 (21. Aug 2008)

ja ich kann die Buttons von dem Dialog beeinflussen wenn ich ein object verwende, dass war mir schon klar...

aber was mir unklar ist warum die 2 Dialoge unterschiedliche location haben?


----------

